# eea family permit



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

hello all,

i am new to this forum so kindly be patient with me.

can someone please tell me step by step what all documents i need to get eea fp and whats the process and how to do it with 100% success rate.,

i am indian working with bank in india and my wife is in lith, we got married last month and now we want to live in the uk, she is currently in the uk and working.

pls pls pls help me, i have lived in the uk for 2 years as a student of Masters in business that's where i met her....our relationship grew by each day and now we are married.....


for more info pls feel free to ask but do help me regarding this.

warm thanks in advance. i really really need help


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You only need your passport, your wife's passport copy (preferably certified by embassy), marriage certificate (translated into English) and a letter f rom her stating she is in UK and would like EEA family permit to be issued to you so that you can join her. If she has been in UK longer than 3 months, submit a payslip or signed work contract to show she is exercising treaty rights. The only other thing you may want to consider is evidence of a genuine relationship, such as joint account, joint tenancy, photos, travel tickets and hotel receipts, Skype log etc. 
You apply online, attend visa application centre for biometrics and submit your documents. And just wait for outcome. Someone got theirs within a week, but allow a few more to be safe.


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

Thank you so much for reply,

I have some questions, 

1) do I need letters from friends and family as well for reference?
2) she is been in uk for a month now, does she needs to register herself to home office?

3) I am going to show Skype log, facebook, what's app, viber and email, so far it's been a good 2000 pages print out. Is it ok?

4) she is working in a factory as a supervisor and I work in an American bank in India, I have had a word with my manager that I will be resigning and will apply for job in same bank which is also in Brighton. So I will show her recent bank statement of £1000 and employment letter from work mentioning she works there And I will show my last 6 months payslips and bank statements whichis around £6000. I can put more up till total of £8000. So will it be ok to mention that I have resigned from my job in the letter?

5) I have spent good 2 hours to read all your posts and still need help on cover letter, I will mention our uk meetings, she came to india 2 times ad I went to lithuania also for 3 months to know get culture and family. It's a big language problem there for me as she cannot live in India because being a white she doesn't feels safe anyways any girl doesn't feel safe in India so we decided to be in uk as she has worked there before but for one month and I was there too for 2 years . I need more help on this pls

6) she was in uk for one month before and now currently it's been two month, still you think we need to register in home office?

7) I have done court marriage under special act where we waited for 45 days as I got our marriage certificate stamped Apostile from ministry of external affairs, is this ok?

8) I did apply for German job seeker visa but they refused because I think I don't know German and I failed to provide info elaborated info on how I will find job , shall I mention this in letter also?

9) she cannot get tenancy agreement but landlord will give her letter that she is paying rent and her fellow tenants will also write me a letter that it's fine for me to live there . Is it ok?

10) she don't have proof of that she was in the uk? Is it bad? 

11) pls help


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

Sorry so much typing mistakes as I am in my way to work and typing from my iphone


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

And her embassy which is lithuanian consulate in delhi doesn't attest the document unless the person is present in person and it costs €70. Will it be fine if I give scanned copy of her passport and previous visas to india


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi, I will try to answer your questions based on the information you provided. 
How long have you been married? If it has been recently you will have to include something to convince the officer that it is no marriage just to get a visa.

Also, the family permit is only valid for 6 month and allows you to come to the UK to join your wife. During those 6 month you can file a EEA2 application for a 5 year residence card, so don't confuse the two.

First do the Family Permit:

1) do I need letters from friends and family as well for reference?

Letters from friends and family don't really carry much weight. It is much better if you have official evidence eg. shared bank account, maybe you lived together and can share a lease on both names to proof that you have a real relationship

2.) there is no need for her to register, EU nationals are not traced

3) I am going to show Skype log, facebook, what's app, viber and email, so far it's been a good 2000 pages print out. Is it ok?

Cut it down to 2 pages every 3 month to show that you have been in contact

4) she is working in a factory as a supervisor and I work in an American bank in India, I have had a word with my manager that I will be resigning and will apply for job in same bank which is also in Brighton. So I will show her recent bank statement of £1000 and employment letter from work mentioning she works there And I will show my last 6 months payslips and bank statements whichis around £6000. I can put more up till total of £8000. So will it be ok to mention that I have resigned from my job in the letter?

For the family permit SHE will only need to invite you to the UK (but you can of course include her contract and her bank statements -they also can be used as proof of address). How much money you earn and have is NOT important for the application (still maybe you can ask your bank if you can add her to the account - you could use this later to show shared responsibilities for the EEA2 and it might be easier to do while you are still in India)

5) I have spent good 2 hours to read all your posts and still need help on cover letter, I will mention our uk meetings, she came to india 2 times ad I went to lithuania also for 3 months to know get culture and family. It's a big language problem there for me as she cannot live in India because being a white she doesn't feels safe anyways any girl doesn't feel safe in India so we decided to be in uk as she has worked there before but for one month and I was there too for 2 years . I need more help on this pls

SHE will have to write this letter and ask for the family permit to be issued that you can join her. Include what you just told us, but keep it short (1000 words max). Some might disagree, but I might would even include what you said about being concerned for her safety as it underlines that you are serious and considered different options and choose the UK. In this letter mainly outline the relationship and when you got married.
Have you still got the tickets that you travelled together? Include those.

6) she was in uk for one month before and now currently it's been two month, still you think we need to register in home office?

No need for her to register. She is entitled to free movement as long as she has a EU passport

7) I have done court marriage under special act where we waited for 45 days as I got our marriage certificate stamped Apostile from ministry of external affairs, is this ok?

I am not sure about Indian marriage - please explain this further. Where you both there or was it a proxi marriage? What kind of "special act" are you talking about? I believe you should be fine either way.

8) I did apply for German job seeker visa but they refused because I think I don't know German and I failed to provide info elaborated info on how I will find job , shall I mention this in letter also?

No not mention this on the letter, but mention this on the form under "have you ever been refused a visa" - be honest, it won't really count against you.

9) she cannot get tenancy agreement but landlord will give her letter that she is paying rent and her fellow tenants will also write me a letter that it's fine for me to live there . Is it ok?

The landlord or the owner of the house should write a letter saying you can live there with her. Her fellow tenants need to do nothing.

10) she don't have proof of that she was in the uk? Is it bad? 

I am sure she will have a bank account ec - of she can get one - this will be fine. It is all good. Does she pay council tax, utility bills, ec.? (all not needed for now, but for the EEA2)
[/quote]

Here is the form you will have to fill out
https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/270530/vaf5.pdf


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

rickybalboa said:


> And her embassy which is lithuanian consulate in delhi doesn't attest the document unless the person is present in person and it costs €70. Will it be fine if I give scanned copy of her passport and previous visas to india


Can't she do it in the UK and send you the certified copy?


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

but on UKBA website it's just mentioned :

This could be copies of:
&#56256;&#56510; bio-data pages from their passport
&#56256;&#56510; their national identity document
&#56256;&#56510; their residence permit


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

is it really imp to get passport copy stamped by embassy???


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

rickybalboa said:


> but on UKBA website it's just mentioned :
> 
> This could be copies of:
> �� bio-data pages from their passport
> ...


Does she have a residence card in addition to her passport you could include instead?

The EEA family based on the fact that she is European - the identification is the most important part of the whole application.


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

she has ID CARD, PASSPORT, DRIVING LICENSE, BUT NOT RESIDENT CARD BECAUSE SHE JUST WENT TO THE UK AND IT'S BEEN 1 MONTH....she is working also...


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

i can get all these 1) scan passport copy, scan license, scan ID card....but is it reaslly really imp toget copies stamped from embassy???? it's not mentioned in UKBA website...


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

rickybalboa said:


> she has ID CARD, PASSPORT, DRIVING LICENSE, BUT NOT RESIDENT CARD BECAUSE SHE JUST WENT TO THE UK AND IT'S BEEN 1 MONTH....she is working also...


You misunderstood. She needs to show one: either her passport or her ID card (from her home country, not the UK). If she has both she can hold on to one and send you the other one to include in the application.


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

rickybalboa said:


> i can get all these 1) scan passport copy, scan license, scan ID card....but is it reaslly really imp toget copies stamped from embassy???? it's not mentioned in UKBA website...


You can find the information on the form (page 14)

Download the form here https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/270530/vaf5.pdf


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

yeah i got it but sir my question still stands same, is it important to get passport copy stamped by embassy of lith in delhi???


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

rickybalboa said:


> yeah i got it but sir my question still stands same, is it important to get passport copy stamped by embassy of lith in delhi???


It doesn't have to be done in Dehli, it could be done any embassy or consulate. 

Why doesn't she just send you one of her ID's - the registered post from the UK is not very expensive and very fast. She will get them back after your family permit is issued.

If you do not provide the right evidence (and her ID is very important) your family will likely be denied and you will try again.


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

it has to be original??? you mean original passport...??? or email copies will do???


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

i can get all these 1) scan passport copy, scan license, scan ID card....but is it reaslly really imp toget copies stamped from embassy???? it's not mentioned in UKBA website...


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

rickybalboa said:


> it has to be original??? you mean original passport...??? or email copies will do???


Either original OR certified copy (stamped by embassy). A SCANNED version is a photo copy and could be altered. Therefore they either want the original or a certfied copy.

Why is getting this such an issue?


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

ok i was just avoiding attestation as it costs 70 euros


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

what else i need, pls give me the entire list which is not also mentioned in ukba..pls


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

I posted a really long reply explaining you what you need. Please read this and also read the form as it has some evidence listed

The basic: 
- your ID
- partner's ID
- marriage certificate (depending on if you are a newlywed some evidence of your relationship)
- a cover letter from your wife inviting you and outlining you relationship and kindly asking for a family permit to be issued

P.S. Your partner in the UK will have to send you either her ID OR the certified copy of her ID = costs of the posts will be the same. 
If you send her ID for the application it will cost you nothing! Just use one of the IDs if she has two.


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

WELL SHE SAID NO TO SEND PASSPORT OR ID CARD AS LAST TIME SHE SENT ME A GREETING CARD USING ROYAL MAIL WHICH STILL HASN'T BEEN DELEIVERED....i beleive it was required in 2009 " 'a copy of the EEA national's passport, endorsed by the EEA national's embassy in the country of application' "

but now it just says copy of ID or Passport....


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

i have her passport photo copy so how it can be photoshoped, help me


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

If she does not want to send her passport she can get an endorsed copy made in the UK and mail this to you.

You can also just try with the photocopy, you might get lucky and everything is ok. It is free after all and you can just see what will happen.

Unfortunally there is not much else to help you with if it is impossible to obtain the original documents. I am really trying to help you and I understand the concerns involved.


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

she doesn't want to send her passport for obvious reasons, and i cannot get it attested from lith embassy because she is not here in person. i guess i will go witht he photocopy because it's not mentioned that it has to be endorsed, earlier it was mention during 2009-2011.....

i just want someone else's view on this that's why asking


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Use FedEx to courier her passport or ID card to you. Don't just post it.


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

rickybalboa said:


> she doesn't want to send her passport for obvious reasons, and i cannot get it attested from lith embassy because she is not here in person. i guess i will go witht he photocopy because it's not mentioned that it has to be endorsed, earlier it was mention during 2009-2011.....
> 
> i just want someone else's view on this that's why asking


I understand you. I am sure someone else will comment shortly.

She herself can go to the Lithuanian Embassy or Consulate in the UK (probably in London) and they will do it for her. Than she can send you the certified copy. 

So the passport itself won't leave her hands.

I hope this helps.

Try to explain her that this document is really important that you two can live together.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

No one with any sense would put their passport into standard mail. Nor cards and gifts that look like they contain cash! 

A courier wont cost much and save rejection.


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

i dont see a sense , even in form it's mentioned...
Other
Evidence of your relationship to your sponsor, e.g. marriage/civil
partnership certificate, sponsor’s birth certificate

Evidence of your sponsor’s nationality, e.g. a copy of the bio
data page from their passport (the page with their photograph)
or a copy of their national identity card

Evidence of your sponsor’s employment or other economic
activity, e.g. payslips, details of receipt of state benefits, details
of their studies in the UK, student identity card

Evidence of your sponsor’s whereabouts, e.g. payslips or
tax documents specifying place of work, mortgage or bank
statements showing their address, rental agreements, council
tax statement, benefit book.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You do as you wish then. No need to keep questioning it as you have obviously decided what you want to do.


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

*Eea fp help*

hello moderators, i want to keep this thread alive and i will stick to it coz i want to update it on daily basis about my condition and status....

i want 100% success and without you guy's guidance i will be alone...i work in a bank so it's my habit to question every answer so pls dont mind......


let me start fresh,


I am Indian and my wife is Lithuanian currently in UK from past 1 month, we started our relationship from 2012 and got married recently in july…she cannot live in india and I cannot live in lith, so we decided uk as we both are comfortable with it. 
I have a good job in bank in india as I work in American express. She is a manager in factory in the uk. 
(I want to apologise in advance if I ask millions of questions) it’s my banking habit.
Once again pls I need step to step clear guidance and I am really thank full to the moderators as from their past threads I have learnt a lot. I don’t understand UKBA website doesn’t contains all info that’s why for the first time in my life I joined a thread. As internet thing I just have facebook and didn’t find answers there.

PS, I know I am a questionHolic guy so kindly pls be patient with me because I will update everyday whats the current status of my docs.

Cheers ppl.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Thing is, it's not all about YOU! there are many people on this forum that need help and guidance 

People give their help free of charge in their own time - just bear that in mind...


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

thank you so much, i am really new to all this and trust me documentation is far easy in uk as compared to of in india.....i am nervous and scared....i love my wife alot and i want to get EEAFP asap......i am sorry again if i hurt anyone..


PS: my wife has asked her embassy in delhi for endorsed copy of her passport so waiting for reply. if not then she will DHL me her passport and ID card.

finally i have convinced her to send......


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

Just one - ID Card or Passport - is needed. She can keep the other one with her.

And if you have it right in front of you, you don't need to get a copy (and you can also avoid the 70 Euros you were worried about). Just include the original. You will get it back.


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

thank you all for help,,,,i am wondering about TB test (tuberculosis test) i am from india so do i need to show it..


thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Not for EEA family permit.


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

awesome, thank you joppa.


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

i just want to say you guys are awesome....once i will get my eeafp. i will start answering and guiding ppl too, may be then i will need info for eea2


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

greetings,

forgot to ask one most important thing, 

my wife has applied for NI number (national insurance uk) she dont have payslips but job letter mentioning she works with them, her pay amount and her address, as without NI number she cannot have payslips. it will take 2 weeks time to get NI and another 1 week for payslips.

1) so shall i show her bank account which is new (one month old) but salary is credited in it once, or shall i wait for anothe salary credit. will it be fine or what shall i do? salary goes in every week and she has been working from past 2 weeks now.

2)"a letter from your employer on company headed paper – detailing your salary and the length of your employment, confirming that you have been given time off work, and stating whether this time off is paid or unpaid"



as it is mentioned in UKBA about current employment status letter, paid or unpaid leave but i am going to resign as i want to live with my wife, will this effect my application?

these two things are my biggest issue.

I dont want to wait as it's been long time we are separate and i miss her badly. so pls reply with apt answers.



thanks alot in advance


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

??? Anyone pls


----------



## mpinter (Aug 13, 2014)

hi rickybalboa,

I am just applying for an EEA FP for my Mexican husband. I have sent my passport to the Hungarian embassy in the UK on Wednesday and I got it back today. Your wife can do it in England so she does not have to send her passport or id to India.


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

thank you, anyways she is sending passport to me....xx


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

JFC said:


> Can't she do it in the UK and send you the certified copy?


Hi,

my wife has sent me all original job letters and her PASSPORT....i have just received.


thank you all for guidance..

you guys rock!!!!!


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

I hope everything goes well! Best wishes!


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

just an update: after 100 questions...finally the form is done and my apointment is on tuesday, wish our application best of luck guys....

thank you all for help and support.


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

i have done mistakes in three questions, and i cannot edit the form also, what to do?????


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

I believe you can correct it on the print out you take with you to your appointment.


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

you are awesome a life saviour, i remember i did some mistake on my student visa form, so the guy asked me to correct it and put my signature....


shel, you are indeed awesome bud.


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

one last question to clarify, in sponsor details i put my wife's whereabout, (i know it's a dumb question but was i right)??


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

lol yes, you're wife is your sponsor. Breath and relax, you are all set now, good luck x


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

awesome bruv...ok thanks a tonne again


----------



## mpinter (Aug 13, 2014)

Good Luck':fingerscrossed:


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

thank you xx


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

Update: they didn't take my wife's passport, they just checked and asked for passport copies. Gave me time of 7 days


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Never has to leave you if they can see its genuine at the appointment  so she can stop worrying about it now. Good luck, try and relax for a few days till you get the news x


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

Thnx


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

once given EEAFP, m i suppose to buy single ticket or return, i know it's an out of box question but it keeps lingering in my head. (thnx)


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

you can buy a single ticket as you plan on settling in the UK, no need to show that you plan on returning. I hope you will soon get your Permit. Please keep us updated.


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

yes i will... xx


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

damn!!! on my letter i wrote we first met on march 2012 and my wife wrote we first met in april 2012.....i forgot to correct it...do you guys think it's an issue????


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

1 month, not a huge issue. I couldn't tell you what month I met my husband!


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

awesome...i hope i will get it by tommo....i just can't thank you guys much... you all have been awesome, soon i swill bother you with EEA2 permit.......much love to you all xx


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

Thank you thank you thank you guys, just got my visa.....yuhuuuuuu gonna see my wifiiii on weekend, thank youiuuiiiiii allllll.

Love you alllllll

All of you are awesome xx

Much love
Ricky


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

You guys are god send angels xx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

We are!


----------



## paulbear75 (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm so happy for you mate, the best of luck in England.


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

Thank you lads xx


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

thank you loads guys.....enjoying awesome time with my wife....i have 6 months, so when shall i start process for EEA2 family visa permit and what's the procedures.

(NOTE: i will be visiting india with my wife in dec for 5 days)

much love,
ricky xx


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Start when you meet the requirements, straight away if you do but probably best to wait till you come back from india. Is your wife going with you? Is your wife working?


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

yes she is working right now, i will start work next week..... yes she will be leaving with me for india to attend my sister's wedding.

but once i will move to brighton, she will leave her job here and will come with me to brighton and will find job there.

it would be easy for me if you can tell me the eligibility in advance.

thanks alot xx
ricky


----------

